# Trump Puts Muzzle On EPA.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Silence is golden....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/trump-ties-temporary-muzzle-on-epa-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought a couple of my militant anti Trump friends might have gone even more looney after Trump ordered this yesterday. Got to hand it to Trump. He is trying to do everything he promised to do. I didn't think he would.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Teslan said:


> Got to hand it to Trump. He is trying to do everything he promised to do. I didn't think he would.


Amen,

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Just wait until the lobbyist get to Trump with their briefcases full of $$$$$$$$ :lol:


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I watched the press secretary address the muzzle issue today. He said the order did not come from the White House. He said it may have come internally from department heads. He noted that most had a policy in place to limit what is released but the previous administration chose to allow a more open policy as a way to politicize policy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Just wait until the lobbyist get to Trump with their briefcases full of $$$$$$$$ :lol:


He will open his check book and tell them he has more. Trump has an ego and would scoff the idea of being bought.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I watched the press secretary address the muzzle issue today. He said the order did not come from the White House. He said it may have come internally from department heads. He noted that most had a policy in place to limit what is released but the previous administration chose to allow a more open policy as a way to politicize policy.


Bah. He's lying. Of course Trump ordered it. This is what the media will report. This is already what the left kook websites are saying. Then of course all their shills will post those everywhere.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I watched the press secretary address the muzzle issue today. He said the order did not come from the White House. He said it may have come internally from department heads. He noted that most had a policy in place to limit what is released but the previous administration chose to allow a more open policy as a way to politicize policy.


Really.. Internally? Agencies are obligated to furnish "completed, peer-reviewed" documents to the public. Ever hear of the Freedomof Information Act?

More Trump hogwash from the Putin handbook!

Welcome to the USSA....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yall still collecting a check for oil up in Alaska these days....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will not argue either way on who put the muzzle on the government agencies. I thought it interesting that the press could not verify where their information came from, who released it, whose name was on the memo.

The past administration used the websites to promote propaganda and political reasoning to push agenda.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Really.. Internally? Agencies are obligated to furnish "completed, peer-reviewed" documents to the public. Ever hear of the Freedomof Information Act?
> 
> More Trump hogwash from the Putin handbook!
> 
> Welcome to the USSA....


"peer reviewed" is another of those things that those of small intelligence rely upon to convince others that their academic pedigree should not be questioned. Nothing like asking a bunch of your buddies to agree with something.

I can always imagine the "if you don't rip on my paper, I won't discredit your either". Brings to mind self-gratification at the hands of others in a circularly-arranged meeting.

Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Really.. Internally? Agencies are obligated to furnish "completed, peer-reviewed" documents to the public. Ever hear of the Freedomof Information Act?
> 
> More Trump hogwash from the Putin handbook!
> 
> Welcome to the USSA....


This has to be THE stupidest thing I've ever read on this forum...

Love some of the comments after the posted article too... equating reigning in the overextended actions and lobbying and other "speech" the EPA has been doing with "poisoning the planet for future generations".

What ABSOLUTE hogwash...

Later! OL J R


----------

